Ask HN: What web app can machine-filter HN by Categories? - artur_makly
======
adityar
[https://blog.monkeylearn.com/hacker-news-categorizer-with-
mo...](https://blog.monkeylearn.com/hacker-news-categorizer-with-monkeylearn/)

------
nishs
What are the categories you're looking for? Do you mean Ask HN, Show HN, jobs,
and general submissions?

